# Issued Watches



## r00barb (Jun 3, 2008)

Ive done a bit of a search on here and it seems that watches werent issued en masse to the forces, only to a few select services and possibly only then when they were on a mission. There are obviously the CWC watches for UK forces and the Marathons for Canadian SAR (and NASA if the bay is to be believed!) but does anyone know if there are other issued watches out there? i.e. perhaps used by the aussie special forces or the french or german etc etc etc that i can search for and lust after?

Ta


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

I think I saw a thread on here about the Eterna Kontikis being issued to Israeli Special Forces/IDF - they were lovely 

EDIT: The Kontikis were lovely - I don't think the IDF would like me to refer to them as 'lovely' h34r: :lol:


----------



## Chally2 (Jul 11, 2008)

blackandgolduk said:


> I think I saw a thread on here about the Eterna Kontikis being issued to Israeli Special Forces/IDF - they were lovely
> 
> EDIT: The Kontikis were lovely - I don't think the IDF would like me to refer to them as 'lovely' h34r: :lol:


Some of the IDF are quite lovely..................... 

The female ones, I mean.


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Chally2 said:


> blackandgolduk said:
> 
> 
> > I think I saw a thread on here about the Eterna Kontikis being issued to Israeli Special Forces/IDF - they were lovely
> ...


'Uzi' does it... :lol:


----------



## Chally2 (Jul 11, 2008)

I bet she does. :lol:


----------



## r00barb (Jun 3, 2008)

blackandgolduk said:


> Chally2 said:
> 
> 
> > blackandgolduk said:
> ...


 :lol: Nice!

The Eternas look very nice, one to add to the list...... the female idf-ers look good too, seems like one of the lads mags did an, ahem, "article" on them a couple of years back...


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

The Israeli issue Kon-Tiki Super, with the hebraic engraving of Shayetet 13, a Naval Commando unit of the IDF is, for me, the one to lust after....

Also some of the RAF chronographs...

There are some amazing contemporary Bundeswehr chronographs, and, of course, a variety of makers provided watches to Germany in the 1930's-40's.

And I'm sure the Swiss must have issued something pretty special at some point!

But the Kon-Tiki is the one for me. One day!

(And a Galil...)


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Lots of collectible issued watches out there! Modern forces don't get issued watches very often, what with the time being available at every turn/laptop/mobile/gps/etc. But in the pre-digital era: you can spend a small fortune!

Old photos which I've posted before.

The UKers:










Ze Chermans:










The mil collection has grown in '08, expanding to RSA and Rhodesia and adding another UKer, another Aussie, another German, a few Americans, an Israeli, an Afghan (!) and a Marine Nationale


----------



## Snogge (Mar 11, 2008)

Incredible collection Nalu ! 

Is that a citizen promaster ? issued ???

// Snogge


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

r00barb said:


> Ive done a bit of a search on here and it seems that watches werent issued en masse to the forces, only to a few select services and possibly only then when they were on a mission. There are obviously the CWC watches for UK forces and the Marathons for Canadian SAR (and NASA if the bay is to be believed!) but does anyone know if there are other issued watches out there? i.e. perhaps used by the aussie special forces or the french or german etc etc etc that i can search for and lust after?
> 
> Ta


Well there are the Vostok watches made for the Red Army from 1964 until the end of the USSR. Of particular interest is the 'Zakaz MO' (by order of the Ministry of Defence) Komandirskie and the 300m Amphibia, which I understand were made exclusively for special forces.

Also the Poljot/Okean/Shturmanskie chronograph was exclusively for 'official use' (not necessarily military) from 1976 until 1982. The Okean was for the Navy, Shturmanskie for bomber crews, 'unsigned' Shturmanskie for fighter pilots, black dial Poljot for cosmonauts. Don't know who mine was intended for. Aeroflot, maybe?










The Urofa-derived Kirova chronographs made after WWII were issue-only, as was the 'Juri Gagarin' Shturmanskie (non-chrono).

The Czech military issued Pobeda watches in the 1950s, which actually have special markings on the back, unlike Soviet military watches. The most exclusive Czech issued watch of all is the 1968 Orlik, for which you will need a lot of luck and a bucket-load of cash to secure. Slightly more available is the Czech airforce automatic developed from the Prim Sport.

The very rare original hand-winding Ruhla diver was issued exclusively for the East German military, and was superseded by a Ruhla quartz in the same case with canteen crown.

In China, the Shanghai SS4 automatic was issued only to the middle officer ranks of the People's Liberation Army from te mid 1960s to the mid '70s, and the high-grade SS2 auto was only for the top brass. Of particular note is the rare 'HuoJu' (Torch) brand SS4 issued for about year around 1970. Shanghai made quartz watches for the military from the mid 1970s. I think Shijiazhuang watch factory made the Taihang hand-wind watch for general issue from the mid 1970s.

Well that's all I can think of for now.


----------



## r00barb (Jun 3, 2008)

Nalu said:


> Lots of collectible issued watches out there! Modern forces don't get issued watches very often, what with the time being available at every turn/laptop/mobile/gps/etc. But in the pre-digital era: you can spend a small fortune!
> 
> Old photos which I've posted before.
> 
> ...


Small fortune?? Looks like a bloody big fortune to me! Helluva collection there.

In the top pic, what are the 2 watches on the Olive/green natos?

and in the 2nd pic what are the 2 divers on the right?

Thanks for all the pics and info guys - all most appreciated!


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2008)

I can picture the poor old wounded GI being stretchered in to meet Nalu - "he can take my hand off, but I want my bloody watch back" :lol:


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Snogge said:


> Incredible collection Nalu !
> 
> Is that a citizen promaster ? issued ???
> 
> // Snogge


Unmarked, but yes, issued to an RN Diving Instructor.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

r00barb said:


> In the top pic, what are the 2 watches on the Olive/green natos?
> 
> and in the 2nd pic what are the 2 divers on the right?
> 
> Thanks for all the pics and info guys - all most appreciated!


UK Group: Record WWW (L) and Omega RN SM300 ®

German Group: (L) Blancpain Fifty Fathoms Bund - the only exclusively mil-issue diver I know of (i.e., there was never a civilian version of this watch); ® the Ruhla NVA quartz diver which Chascomm refers to in his post above.

The Eternas are lovely watches, but beware: there are Super Kontikis appearing on the market with fake IDF markings.


----------



## Zessa (Apr 9, 2008)

Nalu said:


> The mil collection has grown in '08, expanding to RSA and Rhodesia and adding another UKer, another Aussie, another German, a few Americans, an Israeli, an Afghan (!) and a Marine Nationale


Hey Colin great collection!

My Dad was Rhodesian forces during the civil war in the 70's and he's never mentioned an issue watch. I'd be really keen to know if you are aware of what they where. I'm certain he was never issued with one.

Regards

Mike


----------



## mmmara (Jul 26, 2008)

The Czech military issued Pobeda watches in the 1950s, which actually have special markings on the back, unlike Soviet military watches. The most exclusive Czech issued watch of all is the 1968 Orlik, for which you will need a lot of luck and a bucket-load of cash to secure. Slightly more available is the Czech airforce automatic developed from the Prim Sport.

Hopefully it will work. So I tried to post here the original Prim Orlik and then two new versions of it. One is limited edition and the other is open editon. And the last once are the one issued for czech military airforce in 1978( these are mine ), there were 2500 of those.





































Some of the pictures I have from users of chronomag.cz, some of them from Prim.cz and one is mine.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Great post I really like this version of the current release :yes:










Haven't ever seen these before, pretty cool IMO.


----------



## mmmara (Jul 26, 2008)

PhilM said:


> Great post I really like this version of the current release :yes:
> 
> Haven't ever seen these before, pretty cool IMO.


Well trouble is that, they are probably sold out. I guess the more lucky collectors got hands on them.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

It's alright, even if I found one I couldn't aford to buy it at the moment


----------



## mmmara (Jul 26, 2008)

PhilM said:


> It's alright, even if I found one I couldn't aford to buy it at the moment


Well the reediton as well as the original is about 1800GBP. So that is too much for my policeman income :cry2:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Dam I thought you had those


----------



## mmmara (Jul 26, 2008)

PhilM said:


> Dam I thought you had those


Well I can only say, that I will try my best to sort that out and get some. Luckly I am still single, but I have some other hobbies as well which are quite expensive like my motorbike :yahoo: well I hope I will not become volunterly organs donator, as we call the motorbike riders, But we have diffrent policy on organs you have to sign to be exluded out of the list outherwise the body belongs to state or the organs and I think that is a good thing.


----------



## mmmara (Jul 26, 2008)

Btw. I nearly forgot I did see the new ones I am the one from reedition today on the web of the Prim company, I mean the one from the limited edition. If they did not forget to take them out :blink:


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

mmmara said:


> The Czech military issued Pobeda watches in the 1950s, which actually have special markings on the back, unlike Soviet military watches. The most exclusive Czech issued watch of all is the 1968 Orlik, for which you will need a lot of luck and a bucket-load of cash to secure. Slightly more available is the Czech airforce automatic developed from the Prim Sport.


Just rec'd one of the Pobeda's as a birthday present! As with many '08 purchases, I won't see it until I get home, but really looking forward to it. No pics yet, sorry 

Mike, I don't know how I missed your post, especially since you emailed me too!  The most well-known RA-issued watch is the Roamer Anfibio:



















These watches also come marked "ZA". It's unclear whether they were marked for issue by Zuid Afrika or whether they were marked in ZA and then shifted to Rhodesia at the time when there was an arms embargo on the country. I'm negotiating on a ZA just now, will post if and when. There are also dual-marked watches, with RA and ZA numbers.

There is also the Zaigor Lifetimer. Found this one on another forum's Sales Corner earlier this year. Don't yet know anything about it.



















(seller's pics)


----------



## ramongonzalez (Jul 24, 2008)

Hey Colin great collection!, some for sale?


----------



## mmmara (Jul 26, 2008)

Well here is the 30Â´s Lemania which were chosen in a tender before the WWII. They are the pilots watch. It is quite funny(or unussual) because 3 diffrent companies were chosen to make similar (nearly same) shape watch for the airforce. Anyway the sign on the back Majetek Vojeske Spravy(MVS) means property of Army administration(custody). The story about them is bit longer if anybody is interested as I can see this topic is nearly dead I can give some more information.


----------



## mmmara (Jul 26, 2008)

And here is the back side. Sorry they are pretty old. Do not worry I will try to get them in shape(not myself), but not sure if the price is not higher in original state(but somebody was probably allready playing with them)


----------



## Vincero (Jul 8, 2008)

mmmara said:


> The Czech military issued Pobeda watches in the 1950s, which actually have special markings on the back, unlike Soviet military watches. The most exclusive Czech issued watch of all is the 1968 Orlik, for which you will need a lot of luck and a bucket-load of cash to secure. Slightly more available is the Czech airforce automatic developed from the Prim Sport.
> 
> Hopefully it will work. So I tried to post here the original Prim Orlik and then two new versions of it. One is limited edition and the other is open editon. And the last once are the one issued for czech military airforce in 1978( these are mine ), there were 2500 of those.
> 
> ...


Where can I obtain the first prim pictured there????? Thats an amazing watch, right up my street... I bet it cost a bomb

Vincero


----------



## mmmara (Jul 26, 2008)

Vincero said:


> Where can I obtain the first prim pictured there????? Thats an amazing watch, right up my street... I bet it cost a bomb
> 
> Vincero


If you mean these then there is only 600of those and I know about one piece going on internet auction for nearly 3k GPB. I would like to get that to my collection. But the money is the limit. I am affraid so.


----------

